# How much peanut butter is OK/



## TibetanFan (Aug 31, 2007)

I put it in her Kong and she loves it. But how much is OK in a day?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I onlylet my dogs have one kong per day. I don't want to wear out its ability to entertain. And I wouldn't want too much extraneous food getting into the diet so that limits the amount of "non-food" items I give my dogs. YOu can try extending the peanut butter by stuffing bits of kibble into the kong with the peanut butter.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Or you could use peanut butter flavored kong stuffin, its just like peanut butter but its made for dogs.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Sometimes I just coat the inside of the kong with peanut butter (not fully stuffed but like icing on the inside walls). It takes him just as long to get it out but less gets consumed.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I fill the Kong with food up to about 3/4 full then stuff the end with Peanut Butter and freeze solid. It takes a little longer that way.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I've posted this before. I put a small layer of their kibble in the bottom of the Kong. Then a little meat of any kind(very small pieces>hot dog,ham,hamburger, turkey etc.) then another layer of their kibble, little meat,then at the top I get a knife and scoop out some peanut butter and dip it in the kibble and top it off >then in the freezer. When I leave, I spread out a beach towel and give them the Kongs. They get excited when I lay the beach towel down and are glad that I'm leaving for work. David


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

WE alternate layers of kibble and PB. Our girls only get a couple of Kongs a week (filled that is). It's our "wanna sit down and watch a movie" safety valve.


----------



## xfactor78 (Jan 14, 2008)

I hope I'm not thread hi-jacking but my dog is crated from about 7:30-3:30 and if I put some peanut butter in his chew toy and his chew toy doesn't get washed till about 4ish that should be ok right if he doesn't finish it by then, like it shouldn't go bad or anything right? Also, I have a fairly large min pin, and if he gets it 5 days a week, is that overkill? Or should I do maybe 3 or 4 times a week?

Thanks


----------



## Matte (Jan 21, 2008)

Apart from not giving the dog too many calories, peanut butter is very fatty and too much can give the dog an uncomfortable stomach. Cessa doesn't tolerate peanut butter at all well and more than a little can be a problem for her. Too bad, she loves it.


----------

